# Destin on the fly



## MGRedfish (Dec 23, 2009)

Help! I'm spending two weeks in Destin in late June and I want to do some fly fishing. Does anyone have any suggestions on locations and flies. Many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

I spend every summer in Destin, and probably the funnest/most consistant fly fishing is right off of the beach for bonito. Sometimes, not always, they school up and attack everything in site which is always fun on light tackle. You can also go for kings on fly around the large bait schools just outside the pass. Tarpon will be around also just off the beach. Any large clousers will work, run east until you hit them.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Flyfishing in Destin*



BrandonFox said:


> I spend every summer in Destin, and probably the funnest/most consistant fly fishing is right off of the beach for bonito. Sometimes, not always, they school up and attack everything in site which is always fun on light tackle. You can also go for kings on fly around the large bait schools just outside the pass. Tarpon will be around also just off the beach. Any large clousers will work, run east until you hit them.


In addition; there are literally miles of grass flats behind Destin in the Bay for boat or wade fly fishing.

When the Gulf side is too rough, you can always go there to fly fish for Speckled Trout and Redfish(Drum). C2


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Charlie- is there good walk-in access to the bay side in Destin?

I'll be there in May and have a guide booked for a tarpon trip one day but will likely have time to fish on my own another day.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Wade Fishing*



Finn Maccumhail said:


> Charlie- is there good walk-in access to the bay side in Destin?
> 
> I'll be there in May and have a guide booked for a tarpon trip one day but will likely have time to fish on my own another day.


I'd have to look, but we usually go in by boat, then wade while 'leap frogging' with the boat so we'll have a ride back. If lazy; we'll fly fish right out of the boat.

I don't fish Destin that often with flats here in my own backyard but do go over there occasionally.

That guide may be able to put you onto some good trout and red fishing if the tarpon aren't cooperative; which is usually the case. He probably fishes right out of his boat. JMHO C2


----------



## MGRedfish (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. Unfortunately we will not be taking a boat. How far out into the surf do you have to go? Waist deep? What flies? I'd love to hook up with a simple bonito. I won't hold my breath for a tarpon. I've fished those in big pine key. They are difficult even with a guide.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

MGRedfish said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Unfortunately we will not be taking a boat. How far out into the surf do you have to go? Waist deep? What flies? I'd love to hook up with a simple bonito. I won't hold my breath for a tarpon. I've fished those in big pine key. They are difficult even with a guide.


You can get them standing on the first bar casting off or into the guts. It can be hit or miss though. There should be spanish and ladyfish to keep you entertained if the bonito are playing hard to get.


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

Ill be in Destin for a week at the end of May. Looking to do some fishing on my own while I am there also. I have never fished in the surf. Will an 8wt with floating line be ok for bonitos? Anyone know good wade fishing spots on the bay side?


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

Any green and red color combo flies work best for me. The Blues and the ladyfish aren't very picky. Same goes for the hard tails and redfish. Keep an eye out behind you as packs of jacks will occasionally cruise down the shore in the washout gut right off the beach. If the blues are thick switch over to a durable popper as they will tear the you know what out of your flies in a heartbeat.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

*Destin*

I would start at the jetty. If you don't see any fish, there is a nice flat behind the causeway bridge a short walk from the jetty. I hired a guide drifted that same flat and caught a ton of ladyfish and a few reds.


----------

